# Shake the Lake 2013, 2X event, Erie, PA June 2nd



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

So I just got done exchanging emails with Sondralee the owner of Custom Audio (Home | Custom Audio Erie PA) in Erie, PA and she has reported that they will be hosting Shake the Lake again on June 2nd. They expect it to be a MECA 2X event with both SQL and SPL present.

This is my hometown and during the month I have off this summer. This should be within a few hours of a lot of the Northeast competitors. Who is going to make this show.

Sondralee also reported that they will be hosting a competitors workshop in May to "teach" some things and help people get their cars setup for the show.

There is also the possibility of a second show on August 18th.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I went to one event last year, nice shop. Sondralee is a great person and still has a passion for audio. They put on a great event last year.
If they do an event later in the season I may attend, unlikely I will be there for the June one

the Workshop thing has me interested as well


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's not that far- I might attend just to see people- no meca for us this season. 

Second thought- as of now ill go


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

IM THERE! bit of a hike but this might be my first time actually competing (if the car is ready that is)


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good show last year. Might have try and make this one. Thank you for posting.


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Health permitting I will be there


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am getting responses from all the people I was hoping to see. Be great to get a whole team DIYMA there. What classes are you guys competing in this year. It looks like I'll be in modified based on using kick panels.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

My wife's car will prob run in Modified again
My car will be in Master

Get some more info on this May thing--thats something I would love to be apart of and help out where needed


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I might give her a jingle and se if she minds adding iasca... I'm in ameatur and if Sheri competes this year she will be also.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

If you hit contact us on their webpage you can click her name and email her directly. I also emailed her the thread link so maybe she will come in here and just give us some info directly.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Both shows are now showing up on the MECA calendar.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragging this thread back from the dead. Who is going. I need some tuning help, anyone bring an RTA that I could catch up with.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I have something else going on that weekend, otherwise I would go. If they do a second event later in the summer I will go for sure!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Ill be there.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I week till the show, who's going.


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

Chief,

I live here if you need anything.
Will be at the show also, but new build won't be ready...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

sbaumbaugh said:


> Chief,
> 
> I live here if you need anything.
> Will be at the show also, but new build won't be ready...


Thanks for the offer but I'm from Millcreek originally and my dad still lives there so I'm staying with him. I actually used to hang out at PJ's and Custom Audio back in the 90's when I was in high school.


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

No worries... I did the same... Spent time in Little Creek also..
Have a safe trip in....


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like I am no longer gonna make it. I rolled my ankle yesterday and driving a total of 18 hours in 3 days no longer sounds like fun.


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

Ouch!!! 

I would agree, 18 hr drive may not be a good decision...

No worries, weather may not cooperate anyways...

Hope it heals up well..

Let me know next time you plan to come to town... Beers on me...


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like weather has moved through going to be a nice day for a show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Waiting for word from the passenger to leave...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Well- I was planning on attending since I said I would and had offered someone a ride but... 
No word from them and there is only one person that I know of that's going it looks like I'm riding the bench also.


----------



## sbaumbaugh (May 21, 2013)

weather looks good here... should be a nice cool day for a show...

good luck to all who attend...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Hope you guys have a great time, post pics if you can. I'm going to try to make the August 18th show instead. I'm going to do the Woodward dream cruise in Detroit on August 17th and then head to Erie.


----------

